# Diodo de protección en paralelo a con bobina... para que sirve?



## Co (Jun 13, 2005)

Hola a todos/as:

Hace un año que no práctico el diseño electrónico y me ha surgido una duda existencial acerca de poner un diodo en paralelo a una bobina para protegerla, realmente cual es su función?

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 13, 2005)

A las bobinas se les coloca un diodo inversamente polarizado en paralelo no para protegerlas a ellas, sino para proteger el elemento de conmutación de la sobretensión que causa la bobina cuando es conmutada.


----------



## Raflex (Jun 19, 2005)

Hola, como dice Li-ion, el diodo es para proteger al circuito, no a la bobina, este diodo se le conoce como diodo de rodada libre. sta inversamente polarizado porque al conmutar un circuito con una inductancia, la corriente se dice que "se invierte" en la bobina, regresando esa corriente al circuito, si tenemos el diodo, esta corriente lo polariza directamente y se descarga a traves de el, sin afectar el resto del circuito.


----------



## polux (Nov 6, 2008)

¡Hola! buenas. soy nuevo en los foros, asi que si cometo algún error, es sólo por ignorancia, me avisan. La inquietud que tengo, es algo similar a la de ''Co'': estoy modificando unos visualizadores- controladores de temperatura, que son para uso marítimo, que funcionarán con 12V, y necesito una recomendación para elegir un diodo de protección que irá en conjunto con el ccto. filtro de ruido, y el fusible de entrada. El consumo nominal del instrumental es de 3W. Me han devuelto dos, porque fallan al hacer partir la embarcación, al revisarlos, he encontrado en corto el diodo de protección, y , obviamente, abierto el fusible de entrada. El circuito regulador de voltage, lo diseñé para soportar hasta 30V de pico, y esto ha impedido que el instrumental se dañe, e problema sólo lo tengo con el diodo de protección. Si alguien puede iluminarme un poquito, estaré muy agradecido. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Ymir (Feb 19, 2010)

Buenos días

Pues creo que con un 1n4007 o un 1n4001 debería bastar de sobra ya que esos se suelen utilizar en etapas de potencia.

De todas formas, si sabes que el circuito está sobredimensionado, prueba también con el típico 1n4148, que será más barato (unos 0.13€ frente a 0.22€) por si te piden cuentas.


He estado mirando en la tienda de RS y he encontrado estas 2 cositas
- Diode Ultra Fast Recovery 200V 3A 2-SMC 
- Schottky 3Amp 100v, SK310A R2 

Míralos también si ves que la contracorriente va a durar mucho o la frecuencia del interruptor es considerable, más que nada para que el diodo no sufra tanto y aguante un tiempo aceptable


----------



## Franco_80 (Feb 19, 2010)

Respondo a la pregunta que inició el post.
El tema es más o menos así, cuando un inductor trabaja con un TR en conmutación, y el TR está en conducción, la corriente circula por el inductor y el TR con forma de rampa positiva, en el momento que el TR pasa al corte(bruscamente), la corriente quiere dejar de circular, y baja de valor con forma de rampa negativa, el inductor tiende a mantener la circulación de corriente (pero como ahora el circuito está abierto, y ya no tiene a la fuente de tensión), va a tratar de mantener él mismo la circulación de corriente. Cómo?? invirtiendo la tensión en él, con lo que se convierte él en un generador de tensión. El problema es que como la corriente cae tan abrutamente, el inductor necesita una gran tensión para intentar mantener circulando a la corriente. Obviamente no puede mantener  circulando la corriente, ya que el circuito está abierto y el inductor queda cargado. Pero esa tensión tan elevada es la que quema al TR.
Como dije anteriormente, esa tensión se invierte, por lo tanto colocando un diodo en inversa, permite la circulación de corriente de forma más suave, con lo que el inductor, no necesita generar una tensión tan elevada, y va disipando su energía por la R del diodo(en fuentes conmutadas se le coloca además una R y C,para mejorar la disipación, estos son los Snubbers).
Para corroborar lo que digo, al que tenga ganas puede analizar lo que pasa con la Ley de Faraday, después de hacerlo les quedará más claro el funcionamiento de un inductor. 
e= - L . di/dt
e = fuerza electromotriz (Tensión en el inductor)
L = inductancia
di/dt= derivada de i con respecto a t


----------



## pandacba (May 27, 2011)

cuando se cierra un circuito de una bobina, fluye corriente y la bobina podriamos decir se maganetiza, se carga de energia, cuando el circuito se habre, se produce un pico de corriente y tensión varias veces superior a la tensión de almentacion, típicamente ´10veces y más lo que hace el diodo es proverle un camino de fuga para evitar que el colector del transitor reciva una tensión superior a la que soporta y evitar que se dañe la juntura, de alli que el catod apunte al +B de la fuente

Por estas razones intentar comandar un rele de 5V directo del puerto de un PIC es destruirlo sin más, y por la misma razón que el pico se devuele a la alimentación esta no debe tormrse luego del regulador del micro, debe hacerce antes en la fuente sin regular

Ese principio es que se utiliza en un elevador swiching bost
El mimso tambien se aprovecha para las bobinas de encendido de los motores de ciclo otto
El mismo que se utilza en los fly -backs


----------

